# Leaving Your Pet



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone leave there pets in their trailers for several hours while gone from camp for errands or hikes etc?Of course with adequate ventalation and cooling. Risky or not????

Camptails


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It depends. I have, I leave the vent fan or AC running, and close the windows/curtains. My dog would bark if he could see anyone around the camper. Having checked on him a few times though I know he just curls up and sleeps. Generally though he goes with us most places. I wouldn't leave him in the camper if it was getting to hot or for long periods of time. We do let him ride in the camper while we travel, he seems to enjoy the space and the peace and quiet. Never any sign that he gets nauseous or upset, we make a point to stop and let him out too and like the other times I run the vent fan.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Dudley the Wonder Weiner (dog) sleeps in a cage so when we have to leave him alone in the trailer we put him in the cage. Because of the size of our first apartment and Dudley's love of all things trash, we got him used to his "house". It minimizes both barking and destruction.

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We leave our two big guys in the Outback regularly. Of course, we check on them often and haven't ever left them over about 4 hours. They sleep like babies on their beds. We keep the AC on full blast so they are comfortable. I do put something to block them from the door as Tristan will paw the screen when he hears us drive away. The big ice chest works well for this. They aren't barkers. Am I dreaming or did I read somewhere sometime about a device to call your cell phone if the temp gets above a certain level?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our last dog (had to put her down in November '04) would stay in the camper and sleep if we left her. We would put a sheet on the couch and leave the A/C on. If we took her with us in the car when we went out, she would sleep on the seat of the truck. Never during the day if it was hot though, the car would get too hot.

Our new puppy can't be left alone for a minute right now








, so we'll see what we do with her. She's pretty laid back, so hopefully we'll be able to leave her in the truck or trailer.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Except for a couple of times, our dogs always have gone with us. When we have left them it was only for a short while in the trailer an only if it was not too hot. We don't trust the camp ground ac to stay on. So if you lose that then the trailer gets hot fast.

Anyway the pups are just another family member and we only camp where they can enjoy the camping with us.

The only time we screwed up was when we went to Glacier National park and found out you can not take your dog any where. They consider any dog there to be a bear snack on a string!!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the information....ours is a Mini Schnauzer who does all of her traveling in a kennel and she really prefers to be in one when we are gone. She was brought up that way so if we did leave then she would be in her kennel in the trailer. I had some of the same thoughts that you all have said...and that is not to trust the air conditioning for any length of time....are electric overloads leading to fire ever anything to be concerned with?

Camptails


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our Schipperke (Carly) will embark on her first camping trip with us in May. We will likely take her with us wherever we go. I say that now...but I can't think of a reason right now to leave her in the camper while we are hiking, on a picnic, playing at a lake, etc.

Randy


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

You'll find that few National parks allow pets on the trails. Of the ones we were at last, none did (Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Rocky Mountain, Mammoth Cave, Wind Cave, Jewel Cave, Mount Rushmore). State parks with predators usually don't allow them either (Custer State Park).

We leave ours in the camper in his cage when out on hiking trips, taking steps to ensure the temp is OK in the trailer when gone.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I wish I had picked up the brochure of the camper we saw at the last RV show. It had a little "room" made for your dog. It had a swinging door that could be latched to keep him in or out and a window to the outside that opened. I don't know that I would be too comfortable leaving my dogs there, but it sure was cute! It even had a little dog bed in it.


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

I am a rookie and I thought this was a very good thread and informational. I just bought a 25Rss and had my family in mind. I had to find a side slide trailer so there would be enough room for my dog, 110lb Rottweiler. I thought this was kind of odd as he was dictating when I needed but I guess we love our pets and they are an extension of our family. Does anyone else allow the dogs to travel in the trailer during travel, never really thought about this?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Winkhink:
I wouldn't tow with the my dogs in the trailer, for one thing, it gets too hot in this neck of the woods to do that, and two, I would worry about them too much.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our dog stays at home he is getting to old
And he is moving slower these days,he is 12 years old.
Yes he is taking care of when we are camping (Dog Sitter)








Don


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I had DH drive across a parking lot once with the dogs and I in back. It was noisy, bumpy and the dogs went crazy... so no, they don't travel in the trailer. However, when we stop, as long as it isn't too hot, they go in the trailer with a 12 volt fan to move the air. They don't seem to think anything about it - when I check on them they don't appear upset at all.

We have let them ride in the back of the truck (we have a cover). We were warned that there would be carbon monoxide, so we bought a carbon monoxide detector and also a remote thermometer so we can monitor the temperature. (no problems with CO or temperature) We have rubber mats in the back under the carpet. and we leave the window open from the cab for air conditioning to flow through. They seem to prefer to ride back there - maybe because they can walk around. The cocker does jump back and forth through the window.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We don't bring the dogs too often, but when we do...they go where we go.
We don't travel with them in the trailer, they ride inside the truck cab.

We like to relax while camping...and sometimes bringing the dogs is a lot of work and stress. We love them to pieces, but they don't travel well sometimes, or play with others. It's less stressful on us...and them. We do take them out camping once or twice per year though.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Chandler the Wonder Lab goes on all of our camping trips with us. He rides in the back of the Tahoe and is a great traveller, only barks when it is his time to go.

He stays in the Outback often with either fan or AC on. He would whine a little when he was a pup- now he is an old pro. He has his own comforter that we put up on the Queen Slide and he sleeps till we get back (I know because I have snuck back a couple times and checked). It is his home away from home.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Belle rides in the truck, in the back seat, with the rest of my kids. She has proven to be a very good traveler during our 3 trips thus far and doesn't mind sharing space with the kids in the back. If she gets much bigger though, we may have to start putting her in the bed (I have a camper shell on the truck) and letting her ride back there with the windows open.

She's fun to have while camping, doesn't fuss or bark when left in the TT alone and generally is happy to be with us. She does require some work, but she's worth it!

Jason


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

We have three golden retrievers that we always take with us. Have left them in the 5er for couple of hours with no compaints from them.
When I went south this past winter alone, I took one of them with me and left her alone in 5er for 6 hours one day. Snuck uo when I returned and she was just sleeping on the covered couch. I would not let any of them ride in it while underway, they always ride in back seat.
Bob


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The guys at the National Parks know what they are talking about. Small dogs are often snacks. Our mini. shnauzer became a meal for a cougar -- one moment she was there, the next she wasn't. It happened instantly and without a sound. She was no match. Great little dog, too! It happened on our own property in Idaho that we thought was "safe".

Several years ago in Valdez, Alaska, a small dog (Maltese) was let out of the car to run around for a while. A few minutes later, the dog was picked up by an eagle. The incident happened just a couple days before we visited Valdez and all the locals were a-buzz about it. I guess it's not all that uncommon.

Others may disagree with me, but if I was going to go backpacking out west here (that is, well off the beaten path) or if I was camping while going up the AlCan or anywhere in Alaska (sans cities, of course), then I would not take a dog at all. They don't offer you much protection and they tend to invite trouble. Things like running off to chase a deer or attempting to chase a moose (they won't back down), or, worse, thinking they can chase a bear. Not that it is super wild and you have to be afraid, but you do have to be aware and smart.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Lots of dangers out there for pets. Our Golden-mix pound-puppy, Daisy, likes to stay in the TT and take a rest for a while, she's used to sleeping all day at home while the girls are in school and camping really wipes her out!

We took Daisy on a hike with us last year and DH thought it was funny that she took off after a wild turkey. Real funny, she chased it right off a 25 foot cliff! Daisy was a little stunned but absolutely no Injuries! We stood there and watched it all in amazement!

Ron, Tina, Meghan, Emily


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a Golden Retriever. We tried once to let her ride in the back. It was too hot and very bumpy. DH had just bought a new truck and no way was he going to let a long-haired dog ride in his truck.







Well, too make a long story short, I won! The dog now rides very happily in the truck with our daughter.









She is used to staying in the house while we both work and daughter at school, so it is no problem leaving her in the camper while we sight-see, etc... She likes to lay on the bed and look at the window. We leave the A/C on for her with a fan. She's a very good camper. She never barks. In fact when she was a pup, I don't think she knew how to bark. We taught her to bark. Then DH taught her to growl when playing tug-o-war. She's a great camper!

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## The Duffs (Aug 11, 2005)

We have a yellow lab and a jack russell terrier. We have left them in the trailer for as long as 5 hours. We leave the a/c on for them.

Now the lab is 9y and blind so she just sleeps. The jrt was our main concern. We weren't sure if she would become destructive. Seems she just curls up on the queen and sleeps too.

This last trip we took along my beta (siamese fighting) fish. We were gone to long to leave him behind and I didn't want to put him in the big tank with the monster fish. He was a great traveller and a nice addition to the trailer.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Our puppy (will be one year old Aug. 23) has been on all of our family camping trips. She readily gets in the truck and goes to "her seat" in between the kids and lays down/sleeps that entire trip to Hatteras (4hours). We take her on the beach with us, she loves the ocean water and chasing the waves and running from them just like a kid and would rather be with us than anywhere else.

On those occasions that we have to leave her, we put her in a portable crate on one of the bottom bunks with the A/C on. She could easily tear through it if she were so inclined, but as of yet has not.

We love our Belle and since we got her, knowing that we were embarking on a life of camping, we decided at that time that she would be a part of all of our camping experiences. She is becoming a great camping dog!

Jason


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We like to take our dog along camping some times - he usually thinks it's a doggie vacation. He is a mix (Red bone and Chow) which is about lab-size (i.e., large) -and- a strictly outdoor southern dog. He rides in a crate in back of the Tahoe to camp and stays on a leash while we're there. We've tried to leave him while going on errands and such but being a hound, he gets a quite yelpie (barking) .... so he usually has to go along in back of the truck or something - which can be quite an inconvenience. Unfortunately, we just don't consider putting him in the trailer - no telling what he would do (besides no matter how much he is bathed, he still leaves behind that dog smell). We make sure that trails and campgrounds are dog-friendly before he gets to go. I don't think we have nearly the wildlife issues in the southeast as the west coast does Wow - pretty enlightening.

C-


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> We like to take our dog along camping some times - he usually thinks it's a doggie vacation. He is a mix (Red bone and Chow) which is about lab-size (i.e., large) -and- a strictly outdoor southern dog. He rides in a crate in back of the Tahoe to camp and stays on a leash while we're there. We've tried to leave him while going on errands and such but being a hound, he gets a quite yelpie (barking) .... so he usually has to go along in back of the truck or something - which can be quite an inconvenience. Unfortunately, we just don't consider putting him in the trailer - no telling what he would do (besides no matter how much he is bathed, he still leaves behind that dog smell). We make sure that trails and campgrounds are dog-friendly before he gets to go. I don't think we have nearly the wildlife issues in the southeast as the west coast does Wow - pretty enlightening.
> 
> C-
> 
> ...


Our dogs love camping and always go with us. They ride in the Tahoe w/us. I defiently think for them to ride in the tt would be to termatic for them. When we reach our camping spot they go on a leash if outside (most campgrounds require leashed dogs) and you are only asking for trouble if they are not. If we go somewhere which is usually hiking they go along on a leash. 
If they cannot go with us then they are left in tt with plenty of air and water. I also have a gate that goes from side to side in camper so all have theyre own space. My DH made screen guards for our doors so they cannot rip screens apart. That was one of the first improvements done!
You might say we got a camper so they wouldnt have to spent time at home w/pet sitter.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I have 2 big dogs and leave them in the TT all the time when we go on hikes. As long as I leave a window open it never is an issue.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Our young Lab (16 mos) is crate trained. We leave her in the trailer in her crate ... it's the collapsible type. Works great. When we do our big cross-country trip next year, we plan to do this with the A/C on at the various KOA's we'll be staying at.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Tucker, our middle aged overweight yellow lab loves going with us camping, but we have only taken him on weekend trips. On our last trip, a week long trip to Lake George, NY, he stayed at home, and a family friend stayed with him to both house sit and Tucker sit. Most of the NYS DEC area's that we utilized did not allow dogs.

When we do leave him in the trailer, he usually curls up under the table, which is about the same size as his crate at home. We put an old blanket under there for him. As with everyone else, we leave the vent or the A/C on for him, depending on the weather. He is not a barker, unless your playing ball with him.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bella has turned out to be quite the traveller. She rides very well in the car and at night sleeps at the foot of the bottom bunk in the trailer.

Like Larry the Outback, we have a collapsible crate that we use in the trailer as well as the back of the truck when we leave her.

Mike


----------



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

We have two small dogs, a west-highland terr. 13yrs old , 2yr old shih tzu. They go on all trips, they also let us use the tt also! when we go out we leave ac/fan on. They share time on front seat armrest or on pillow between the boys in TV backseat when on the road.


----------



## Hucklberry (Aug 15, 2005)

We always take our GSD with us, but even though she'd be fine alone in her kennel in the trailer, I'd never leave her. Even if she only decided to bark at a spider on the wall she'd likely terrify the neighborhood with her racket.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

buddy and ruby come with us every trip, but we don't leave them alone, we go anywhere they come with us.

darrel


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Molly is a great little camper. She just loves everything about it. The ocean, the beach, leash walking or just sitting outside under the awning. We tether her to the picnic table with a tie out, and then spend all our time getting her untangled. (I'm sure all you dog lovers know the drill.) When we first started camping, we crated her when we left the camper because we just didn't know how she would be. She's grown up a little since, and starting this season, we can trust her to leave her loose in the camper when we leave. We try to never be gone for more than 4 hours at a time and we always make sure she has her favorite toys and her bed. That way she feels at home. Of course, we always leave the AC on if it's hot, and make sure she has adequate ventilation. We've been out camping three times this year, two long weekends and one 10 day stretch, and she's been fine. The neighbors have never complained. I think she sleeps in the queen bed and looks out the window. We wouldn't go without her, she's part of the family. We would never consider going to campgrounds where you can't have pets.

She's not a great rider, however. She rides in the back seat of the truck and either paces back and forth across the seat or tries to get up front with us. We solved that problem by putting a gate across the cab between the two seats. Now she just paces, drools on the window and ocassionally naps because she's tired from pacing and drooling. We keep fresh water in the truck for her and stop often to exercise her. We never never leave her alone in the truck.

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

mollyp said:


> Molly is a great little camper. She just loves everything about it. The ocean, the beach, leash walking or just sitting outside under the awning. We tether her to the picnic table with a tie out, and then spend all our time getting her untangled. (I'm sure all you dog lovers know the drill.) When we first started camping, we crated her when we left the camper because we just didn't know how she would be. She's grown up a little since, and starting this season, we can trust her to leave her loose in the camper when we leave. We try to never be gone for more than 4 hours at a time and we always make sure she has her favorite toys and her bed. That way she feels at home. Of course, we always leave the AC on if it's hot, and make sure she has adequate ventilation. We've been out camping three times this year, two long weekends and one 10 day stretch, and she's been fine. The neighbors have never complained. I think she sleeps in the queen bed and looks out the window. We wouldn't go without her, she's part of the family. We would never consider going to campgrounds where you can't have pets.
> 
> She's not a great rider, however. She rides in the back seat of the truck and either paces back and forth across the seat or tries to get up front with us. We solved that problem by putting a gate across the cab between the two seats. Now she just paces, drools on the window and ocassionally naps because she's tired from pacing and drooling. We keep fresh water in the truck for her and stop often to exercise her. We never never leave her alone in the truck.
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy
As a pet owner of 2blackdogs this story I can relate to over and over.
Our one dog is small and the other one large. Now our bigger dog is the drooler and a more high-strung dog while the smaller one (Ramha) makes himself at home while riding in our Tahoe in his part of the seat. We have cattle-crossing's in the roads here and while our little dog it never bothers but bigger dog (Rio) he gets up and paces back and forth while riding in Tahoe so he has to be on a leash in the Tahoe and tied in back.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We leave our 2 toy poodles in our OB with the shades they can reach open. In our old TT one of them tore a shade trying to see out.

We usually leave the fantastic fan on for them or, if to warm turn on the AC.

We've never had a problem with barking while gone or having them tear anything up ... except the shade noted above.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camptails said:


> Does anyone leave there pets in their trailers for several hours while gone from camp for errands or hikes etc?Of course with adequate ventalation and cooling. Risky or not????
> 
> Camptails
> [snapback]22104[/snapback]​


We try to take Toby with us whenever we can. Unfortunately, state parks in NJ do not allow dogs, so when we camp in NJ (like next weekend) he stays with Oma. We camp for two weeks in Schroon Lake, NY (private campground with full hook ups) and two weeks in Lake George, NY (no hookups - strictly boondocking). At both places we leave him for several hours at times. The longest was six hours when we got tied up. He was fine. He actually LOVES the camper and camping. When we go into the camper at home he jumps in ahead of us and thinks we're going.

Whenever we leave him, I always open the windows wide rather than using the AC. I wouldn't want to chance losing power. Even though we are usually in the shade, it would get real hot real fast with the winows closed and no AC

Scott


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

We brought our dog along for the ride during our first trip (6000 miles) Never had a problem , or were we lucky? when we stayed in State Parks along the way. Grand Canyon state parks allow it, and we even invited our wiener dog when we toured the site...can't do any hiking, as they don't allow it, but that was alright with me.

Other than that, I am finding some state parks do not allow you to keep a dog unattended no more than 30 minutes, as was the case when I stayed in one near the Space Center. Now that was a funny experience. That time I took our 3 dogs and here we are carrying our dogs to load into the shuttle to take us into the space center.









I am learning, that if we do take them, and they have kennels available, I must remember to bring a blanket or some sort.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay this is not an unattended photo of my dog but it does show where she sleeps and travels. When we tow she lays in this bed with the blinds open to watch the world go by. When we leave her, which is not real often but we do. This is where she stays when we are gone. She just loves the bunk beds.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hucklberry said:


> We always take our GSD with us, but even though she'd be fine alone in her kennel in the trailer, I'd never leave her. Even if she only decided to bark at a spider on the wall she'd likely terrify the neighborhood with her racket.
> [snapback]50388[/snapback]​


 action Welcome to our site. sunny Seems as though when you made your first post, you were trying to decide on an Outback.







Let us know what you got and how you are enjoying it. Happy Camping, and post often.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just love this site, it is so interesting and informative, I'm hooked. We started taking our dog camping last summer and I'm hoping that this year it will be a little better. We just purchased a 28rss after camping in a tiny 1961 Corsair 17'. My 4 legged family member is a St. Bernard weighing in at 150 and only 2 years old. Can I say that it was a little cramped in there. With Wife and 3 kids. I can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm with hootbob.

Snuggles stays home. Funny story about that, actually.

When we first got the OB, we were in and out, (of course), loading and looking and sitting and dreaming about all the places we would go now that we had the ultimate camper.

Our 12 year old poodle mix tried following us in and out and up and down the stairs until she threw her back out. I mean, we thought we were going to have to put her to sleep, she was in a lot of pain. Finally found a horse doctor nearby that gave us some pills for her. She was better in a few months and is now just an old dog. But she doesn't want to go in the camper anymore.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

damar92 said:


> I just love this site, it is so interesting and informative, I'm hooked.Â We started taking our dog camping last summer and I'm hoping that this year it will be a little better.Â We just purchased a 28rss after camping in a tiny 1961 Corsair 17'.Â My 4 legged family member is a St. Bernard weighing in at 150 and only 2 years old.Â Can I say that it was a little cramped in there.Â With Wife and 3 kids.Â I can't wait for our first trip.
> [snapback]77225[/snapback]​


Wait a minute! You're saying that FIVE OF YOU *AND* A ST. BERNARD camped in a 45 year old 17' trailer???? Yikes! Man, talk about roughing it. The 28 must seem like three suites in a hotel.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> damar92 said:
> 
> 
> > I just love this site, it is so interesting and informative, I'm hooked.Â We started taking our dog camping last summer and I'm hoping that this year it will be a little better.Â We just purchased a 28rss after camping in a tiny 1961 Corsair 17'.Â My 4 legged family member is a St. Bernard weighing in at 150 and only 2 years old.Â Can I say that it was a little cramped in there.Â With Wife and 3 kids.Â I can't wait for our first trip.
> ...


 Lol, except for not having to sleep on the ground it was worse than tenting. I can't wait for my 5 star hotel (28rss) to appear in my driveway on friday, I may just have to sleep in it that night. I should actually have taken a picture of all of us in that trailer. The dog had to crawl under the pull out couch that the wife and I slept on, which was actually just a piece of plywood with a piece of foam on it, then the two girls had to sleep on the fold down table, and believe it or not there is a full size bunk above the table. It made pretty good use of space for being that old. I should try to take pictures and post them on here. It has bathroom with shower and toilet, kitchen with stove and sink. We paid $100 for it and then remodeled it.

Friday can't come soon enough, the dog will enjoy the room.
Darryl


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

damar92 said:


> We paid $100 for it and then remodeled it.
> 
> Friday can't come soon enough, the dog will enjoy the room.
> Darryl
> [snapback]78609[/snapback]​


For a hundred bucks, if you used it once, you got your money's worth out of it. The kids are gonna LOVE that bunk room. I'm excited for you guys. sunny

And, driveway camping is always fun.

Scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My critters stay at the kennel. Money well spent especially in the summer when you're making stops that aren't pet friendly. The dog rather stay there than travel any day.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We leave our 2 Poodles with no problems at all. We have to leave the curtains over the sofa and kitchen table open ... one of the dogs ate through the window covering when we closed everything up in our previous TT. To assure adaquate ventlation we turn on the Fantastic Fan. Barking is not an issue until they hear our truck.

Mike


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Our Dobie will just curl up and sleep until we return.

Have left her alone for years. When we had two Dobies we left them both.
No problems, great alarm and security system.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> My critters stay at the kennel . . . . The dog rather stay there than travel any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, you've asked him this?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Our Dobie will just curl up and sleep until we return.
> 
> Have left her alone for years. When we had two Dobies we left them both.
> No problems, great alarm and security system.
> ...


Well you house is safe when you go camping









Don


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Don, 
Are you bringing your dog to Niagara? 
We will have our Golden with us.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our dogs are a part of the family. When we start packing the truck and camper, they start getting anxious to go with us. One just stays on our heels, the other starts "talking" to us, while also following closely. IF they stay in the camper, it is only when it is cool enough that we won't need ac if the electric should go out. We were at a CG last summer and the electric did go out. The dogs were with us, there was no problem. National Parks and some private campgrounds don't want dogs left behind . We did go to a KOA near Freeport, Maine, that put us away from the other campers so we could leave them. This was in the fall.

Rita


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I try to leave my dog whenever we camp deep in the woods but she keeps finding us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> Don,
> Are you bringing your dog to Niagara?
> We will have our Golden with us.
> 
> ...


No my pug will be staying at home with my neighbor

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We aren't planning on taking Newman (75 lb english bulldog) with us. Would love to but he snores SOOOO loud


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tidefan said:


> We aren't planning on taking Newman (75 lb english bulldog) with us. Would love to but he snores SOOOO loud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memories, I had an English Bulldog years ago. I forgot about the snoring. Wow

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just leave the birds in their cages and the fish in his tank...they have never tore up a blind or made a mess on the floor.

Gary


----------

